# May Photo Comp: Windows



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2010)

Got a little distracted by some odd stuff wot's been going on in Westminster. Sorry about that. 

Right, theme for this month is: Windows.

Was going to do this the other month but changed it. Anyway, I've got a thing for pictures of windows. They can look in, look out. The picture can be of the window, of what is in the window, through the window. I expect to see at least one picture of eyes (window to the soul, etc.) 

Entries:

* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of May, by the stroke of  midnight (GMT)
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

* Starts on June 1st 2010 and closes at the end of June 3rd 2010
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd  choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme


----------



## mhendo (May 7, 2010)

Interesting topic. 

I'm going to go out and try to shoot some stuff specifically for this comp, rather than dredging through my old pictures looking for a viable image.


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2010)

Like the topic. I may even get round to entering this month


----------



## Sweet FA (May 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I expect to see at least one picture of eyes (window to the soul, etc.)


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=8688216&highlight=window#post8688216


----------



## stowpirate (May 8, 2010)

1 - Extra Special Bitter

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4300597705_4a4ea5ea19_b.jpg

2 - Pub Window Reflections

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2724/4306668215_9a004c2651_b.jpg

3 - Tolly Cobbold

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3252/2806120460_baf0dc2baa_b.jpg

An alcoholic twist. Last image was taken with a 35mm Olympus mju II.


----------



## stowpirate (May 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I expect to see at least one picture of eyes (window to the soul, etc.)



Just realized I had this one  

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2787/4478577412_4fff1b2de5_o.jpg


----------



## Sweet FA (May 8, 2010)

Sweet FA said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=8688216&highlight=window#post8688216


Have you had a look back at this thread, stowpirate?


----------



## stowpirate (May 8, 2010)

Sweet FA said:


> Have you had a look back at this thread, stowpirate?



Are you suggesting this going to be a short competition with a change of theme


----------



## dlx1 (May 8, 2010)

_Old but I still like it_

Under the stairs we live 

Walk into the light


----------



## maldwyn (May 8, 2010)

1. Barbican window


----------



## lobster (May 8, 2010)

snowy ride

Window watchers


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2010)

Love snowy ride, lobster


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2010)

1) train ride

(and bigger)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 8, 2010)

I'm going to 'dredge through' some of my older pictures for this.  That is if I enter, I have been very remiss in not entering the comp for the last two months.

(Dredge dredge dredge)


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2010)

This is going to be freakishly difficult. I've got so many photos of windows I've taken that I absolutely adore. Actually, I wish I hadn't posted that one up there ^^  because I have at least 5 I think are better


----------



## clicker (May 9, 2010)

Uncle Bob's tears...


----------



## CyberRose (May 9, 2010)

1. Blue sky

2. Green shutters

3. Harbour view


----------



## cybertect (May 9, 2010)

1. Lupin Point


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2010)

1st entry Light enters window


----------



## ill-informed (May 9, 2010)

Taken today....

through the round window


----------



## clicker (May 9, 2010)

St.Dionysus's monastery, Zakynthos,Greece.


----------



## maldwyn (May 9, 2010)

2. peep hole


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2010)

1. District Line
2. Windscreen


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 9, 2010)

1. Untitled


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 9, 2010)

2. Trish


----------



## Struwwelpeter (May 9, 2010)

1.  Washing Line


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 1. District Line
> 2. Windscreen



Those are both fabulous


----------



## hiccup (May 9, 2010)

I really like this theme. 

Will sort out the thumbs in the next day or two...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 9, 2010)

Entry 1: Church Window

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2307/4507215088_90828a10fc_b.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 9, 2010)

Entry 2: Dress Shop Window

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4381000949_1fd991ffd2_b.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 9, 2010)

Entry 3: Restaurant Window

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3343/4592897501_b51e5ca0bd_b.jpg


----------



## cybertect (May 9, 2010)

2. Five Alive


----------



## clicker (May 10, 2010)

Picadilly - On - Sea.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Those are both fabulous



Ta


----------



## tom_craggs (May 10, 2010)

cybertect said:


> 1. Lupin Point



I think this.


----------



## cybertect (May 10, 2010)

tom_craggs goes all Cartesian?


----------



## gamma globulins (May 10, 2010)

1. Behind glass


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 10, 2010)

flora day window


----------



## teuchter (May 10, 2010)

I think there are going to be a lot of entries this month.


----------



## gamma globulins (May 10, 2010)

That comment's begging for a "your mum" joke.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 10, 2010)

this ain't the nekkid thread you know


----------



## e19896 (May 11, 2010)

Smshed up and waiting to fall out


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2010)

hiccup said:


> I really like this theme.
> 
> Will sort out the thumbs in the next day or two...



Thanks  Once they're done let me know and I'll ask a mod to add them to the first post.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2010)

I tell you what, it's going to be hard as fuck to pick three when voting comes around. I'm already in love with about 8 or so


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2010)

I can't tell you how much I love window photos though. Something about it instantly makes a photo awesome.


----------



## clicker (May 11, 2010)

Framing frames...win win.


----------



## ghost77uk (May 12, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> 1. Untitled



Nice shot!
I seem to recall seeing this image in the Sunsets theme a couple of months back


----------



## gamma globulins (May 13, 2010)

2. Time to reflect.


----------



## gamma globulins (May 13, 2010)

Oh, in for a penny.

3. Wind-y


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 14, 2010)

An entry from me:- 

Town House


Second entry from me:-

Shoreline Cafe


Final entry from me:-

From St. Peter's Church Tiverton


----------



## cybertect (May 14, 2010)

.


----------



## hiccup (May 15, 2010)

1. Windows, reflected

(Slightly cropped)


----------



## gamma globulins (May 15, 2010)

That's quite pleasing!


----------



## hiccup (May 15, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Entry 3: Restaurant Window
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3343/4592897501_b51e5ca0bd_b.jpg



"This photo is currently unavailable"


----------



## hiccup (May 15, 2010)

Finally did the thumbnails:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2010-05/


----------



## stowpirate (May 15, 2010)

hiccup said:


> Finally did the thumbnails:
> 
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2010-05/



This is looking difficult my money is on clicker - Uncle Bob's tears.. to win


----------



## big eejit (May 15, 2010)

Window framed

Windows Vista

The round window


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 15, 2010)

hiccup said:


> Finally did the thumbnails:
> 
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2010-05/


thanx


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 15, 2010)

hiccup said:


> "This photo is currently unavailable"



I removed it. I liked the photo a lot, but it broke one of my rules: no recognizable photos of other people's kids.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 15, 2010)

The replacement #3: 3-3343

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3304/3291875354_91738768e7_b.jpg


----------



## starfish2000 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## hiccup (May 16, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The replacement #3: 3-3343
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3304/3291875354_91738768e7_b.jpg



Added, ta



hiccup said:


> Finally did the thumbnails:
> 
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2010-05/



Updated:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2010-05/


----------



## hiccup (May 16, 2010)

There are some really good entries this month


----------



## army_of_one (May 16, 2010)

Dividing by Zero

The Bus


----------



## kage (May 18, 2010)

Face the curtain


----------



## e19896 (May 18, 2010)

*reflections of times past times present*


----------



## ghost77uk (May 19, 2010)

*Window Seat*


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 19, 2010)

3. Room With A View


----------



## dlx1 (May 19, 2010)

ghost77uk said:


> *Window Seat*


^ don't work for me 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevekingsman/4622173776


----------



## e19896 (May 21, 2010)

through the round window


----------



## blueplume (May 24, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/29169525@N03/4635820435/


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 24, 2010)

i've got lots of ideas and no actual pictures


----------



## blueplume (May 25, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/29169525@N03/4636424802/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/29169525@N03/4635822643/


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2010)

Entry 2. Shed

Entry 3. Door

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v376/addy1/shed.jpg


----------



## maldwyn (May 26, 2010)

3. Paradise Regaind


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2010)

3. Sage


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 3. Sage


that's quite classy


----------



## cybertect (May 28, 2010)

3. Routemaster View


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 28, 2010)

cybertect said:


> 3. Routemaster View


cor and that's good too.


----------



## hiccup (May 28, 2010)

2) Let down your hair


----------



## hiccup (May 28, 2010)

3) Looking up


----------



## hiccup (May 28, 2010)

I'm away now until Tuesday. Can someone else update the thumbnail gallery? Cheers.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that's quite classy



Ta


----------



## neonwilderness (May 29, 2010)

hiccup said:


> I'm away now until Tuesday. Can someone else update the thumbnail gallery? Cheers.



I've updated the thumbs with the latest entries:
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2010-05/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

1.
The schoolroom
2. 
Working Window
3.
I haz sunshine


----------



## Sweet FA (May 30, 2010)

1. Plastic Window


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 31, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Entry 1: Church Window
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2307/4507215088_90828a10fc_b.jpg



Er, I'm changing entry number one to this....... sorry about the thumbs hassle. 

Restaurant window

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4036/4655004764_27a824578b_b.jpg


----------



## neonwilderness (May 31, 2010)

Thumbs should be up to date now


----------



## e19896 (May 31, 2010)

Oh dear how we to vote for all of this lot then? Some outstanding work here people gose of with a image all in my mind, will have another look but fuck we have to vote for just three wtf?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2010)

Boy in the window


----------



## Nina (May 31, 2010)

My first entry

*looking up*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2096319298/in/set-72157603405100302/


----------



## tom_craggs (May 31, 2010)

An old one (posted a similar shot a couple of years ago, but not the same one);


Windows Vista

And a couple of new ones for once;

Pig

Caff

All very literal I am afraid.


----------



## Nina (May 31, 2010)

my second entry

*livraria latino*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/4656064807/


----------



## Nina (May 31, 2010)

My third entry

*fleisch*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/4656685496/in/photostream/


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 31, 2010)

*sob* I've narrowed my final 2 entries down to 5


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 31, 2010)

Right, this is definitely entry 2: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2392/2531593088_63aa8f6518_b.jpg


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 31, 2010)

I can't choose between my last 2.

Are we allowed to substitute one we've already entered this month, or is that against the rules?


----------



## big eejit (May 31, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Right, this is definitely entry 2: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2392/2531593088_63aa8f6518_b.jpg



"This competition just got tougher." _(in a Masterchef voice)_


----------



## maldwyn (May 31, 2010)

Nina said:


> My first entry
> 
> *looking up*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2096319298/in/set-72157603405100302/



For a minute there  I thought I was looking at a bunch of deckchairs; thinking wtf


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 31, 2010)

After much deliberation, my final, third, entry: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3656/3591446747_f1b8ed1686.jpg


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> *sob* I've narrowed my final 2 entries down to 5



I am having similar issues


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2010)

where's the fecking final thumbs, thats what i want to know?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2010)

only joking


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2010)

1. Windowlight

Taken today


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2010)

2. Observation


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2010)

last minute man eh?


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2010)

3. Window seat


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2010)

I am doing the fecking final thumbs right now by the way


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2010)

good blinking job

get busy with the fizzy, soda stream innit


----------



## teuchter (Jun 1, 2010)

Fecking Final Thumbs


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 1, 2010)

My votes are as follows:

First *gamma globulins *- Time to reflect 

Second *teuchter* - observation 

Third *clicker* - Picadilly - On - Sea.


----------



## cesare (Jun 1, 2010)

1) Paulie Tandoori - Boy In A Window (no hesitation, I loved this easily the best)

2) e19896 - Smshed up and waiting to fall out.

Third, I can't decide.  

My indecision and wasted point splits equally between ill-informed's through the round window; hiccup's windows, reflected; neonwilderness's District Line; Refused as fuck's Untitled; teuchter's windowlight; and vp's entry 3.

Lovely theme.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 1, 2010)

1. dlx1 - Walk into the light

2. nina - looking up

3. clicker - Picadilly - On - Sea


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 1, 2010)

1 - cybertect - Routemaster View 
2 - ghost77uk - Window Seat 
3 - clicker - Uncle Bob's tears...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2010)

This has been an excellent month (even if I do say so myself ). Some fabulous entries.

The votes from the VP people are (sorry, still channelling Eurovisz):

1: Refused as Fuck – Room with a View

2: big eejit – the round window

3: johnny canuck3 – 3-3343

I wanted to vote for more, but there ya go.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks to those who kept the thumbs up to date. One day I'll learn how to do it so won't need people to babysit me.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 1, 2010)

1) cybertect - Lupin Point
2) teuchter - observation
3) e19896 - Smshed up and waiting to fall out.

Also I realised I named my first the same as one of big eejit's - sorry should have checked the thumbs for the titles before posting.


----------



## Nina (Jun 1, 2010)

1. Teuchter - window seat
2. Lobster - snowy ride
3. e19896 - smashed up and waiting to fall out

(and Cybertect got my no 4 vote)


----------



## cybertect (Jun 1, 2010)

1. teuchter - window seat
2. vintage paw - entry 3
3. vintage paw - entry 2

honourable mentions to 

neonwilderness - Windscreen

and

tom cragg - windows vista (which would have been in the top 3 if I didn't think it fit quite so well with the theme, it's a beautiful image)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2010)

cybertect - Lupin Point
dlx1 - Walk into the light
QueenOfGoths - I haz sunshine


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hard to pick three

1st cybertect - Routemaster View
2nd tom cragg - windows vista
3rd teuchter - window seat

Likes 
ghost77uk - Window Seat nina - looking up Paulie tandoorie - boy in the window
And Paulie Tandoori - flora day window - I like this but not the flash back

edit: Ta to hiccup making thumbs


----------



## clicker (Jun 1, 2010)

1st - *CYBERTECT* - Routemaster View.

2nd - *SWEET FA *- Plastic Window.

3rd - *BLUE PLUME *- 3.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2010)

1. hiccup - Windows, reflected
2. vintage paw - entry 3
3. QueenOfGoths - I haz sunshine

that wasn't an easy choice, lots of lovely images this month


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2010)

1. tom cragg - windows vista
2. vintage paw - entry 3
3. QueenOfGoths - I haz sunshine


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 1, 2010)

I've narrowed it down to my favourite 11.

Back later.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 1, 2010)

1. Cyber Rose - Green Shutters

2. nina - livraria latina


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 1, 2010)

Not voting for a third?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 1, 2010)

1. vintage paw - entry 2
2. stowpirate - Pub Window Reflections
3. nina - looking up


----------



## e19896 (Jun 1, 2010)

vintage paw - entry 3

cybertect - Routemaster View

QueenOfGoths - I haz sunshine

oh erm that was an hard one and just to say

tom cragg - windows vista Sweet FA - Plastic Window neonwilderness - District Line

was on the list..


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 1, 2010)

1. Vintage Paw - Train Ride
2. Teuchter - Window Seat
3. Vintage Paw - Entry 3


----------



## Epico (Jun 1, 2010)

1. vintage paw - entry 2
2. Struwwelpeter - Washing Line
3. nina - looking up

Really tough though, could easily pick another 5+


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2010)

1.  vintage paw - entry 2
2.  cybertect - Routemaster View
3.  teuchter - window seat


Lots of good entries this month, could have easily picked an entirely different three.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

So difficult to decide, excellent photos as ever and could have picked so many but here are my threepenneth

1. Vintage Paw - entry 2
2. Hiccup - windows reflected
3. teutcher - window seat


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2010)

1, big eejit - Windows Vista
2. Sweet FA - Plastic Window
3. teuchter - observation


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 2, 2010)

some really great entries, very hard to choose. 

1. refused as fuck - trish - there's so much i want to know about this pic, i keep going back to it
2. vp - entry 3 - impossibly luminous
3. big eejit - the round window - made me smile

district line by neonwilderness was the other stand out for me.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 2, 2010)

Tell me about it, I'm both surprised and delighted to have recived one vote.

1) Tom Craggs - Windows Vista
2) dlx1 - Walk into the light
3) cybertect - Five Alive

Man that was difficult! Special mentions to everyone else, but extra special mentions for the following: Blueplume - 3; neonwilderness - District Line; teuchter - window seat; and vintage paw - entry 2.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

1. tom craggs - caff
2. cybertect - Routemaster View
3. clicker - Picadilly - On - Sea


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

1 - stowpirate - Pub Window Reflections
2 - vintage paw - entry 2
3 - big eejit - The round window

That wasn't easy, also really liked these... cybertect - Routemaster View, nina - looking up, Johnny Canuck3 - Restaurant window, Refused as fuck - Room With A View.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 2, 2010)

1. Vintage Paw - Entry 3
2. teuchter - Window Seat
3. Paulie Tandoori - Boy in the Window

Very hard to choose this time; excellent stuff all round


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 2, 2010)

Some great photos there. Hard choice.

1. e19896 - Smashed up and waiting to fall out

2. Cybertect - Routemaster view

3. Tom Cragg - Windows vista


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Jun 2, 2010)

1. Nina - Looking up
2. Starfish - Entry 1
3. Vintage Paw - Entry 2

Yeah! I've got one vote!  Epico - looking at your votes, we seem to be thinking along similar lines.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 2, 2010)

1) army_of_one - Dividing by Zero
2) lobster - Window watchers
3) e19896 - Smshed up and waiting to fall out

Close 4) teuchter - windowlight

And big thanks to neonwilderness and teuchter for sorting out the thumbnails.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2010)

1 Tom cragg - windows vista
2 Johnny Canuck3 - restaurant window
3 Paulie Tandoorie - boy in the window


----------



## ill-informed (Jun 2, 2010)

1 tom cragg - windows vista

2 vintage paw - entry 2

3 cybertect - Routemaster View


----------



## blueplume (Jun 2, 2010)

1 plastic window,sweet fa
2 route master view, cyvertect
3 looking up, nina


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> 1 Tom cragg - windows vista
> 2 Johnny Canuck3 - restaurant window
> 3 Paulie Tandoorie - boy in the window


_Tandoori*e*_?! 

(thanx for the vote btw )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2010)

Some people are never satisfied. Shame on you, Pawlie Tandoorie.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 3, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Some people are never satisfied. Shame on you, Pawlie Tandoorie.


i got called _Pauline_ on another thread yesterday


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i got called _Pauline_ on another thread yesterday



I saw that 

poor poorlee


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ha ta for my votes people, background to that image then? I had been in here before but there was a lot moor and without a image maker, this time round it was more hard limited time it was just snap and go..


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _Tandoori*e*_?!



It's nothing compared to the mutilations that are routinely inflicted upon my user name.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ likewise


----------



## Crispy (Jun 3, 2010)

1. cybertect - Routemaster View (tbh, it's those legs that swung it)
2. Vintage Paw - train ride (emotional, but not sure which emotion or why)
3. teuchter - windowlight (just pretty! I like the curves in the plaster)


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 3, 2010)

Hold on!  I'm doin' it.  I'm doin' it.

e2a: I'm down to 5


e2a: bugger I'm up to 6, ehem, 7.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 3, 2010)

1. army of one - dividing by zero.   
2. ghost77uk- Window seat.
3. dlx1 - walk into the light.

honourable mentions to 

stowpirate - pub window reflection
teuchter - observation 
maldwyn - barbican window
cybertect - routemaster view


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 4, 2010)

1. Tom Craggs - Caff
2. Cybertect - Routmaster View
3. Stowpirate - Pub Window Reflections


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> 1. Tom Craggs - Caff
> 2. Cybertect - Routmaster View
> 3. Stowpirate - Pub Window Reflections



Voting is technically closed as of midnight last night...

Is anyone going to volunteer to count the scores then?


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 4, 2010)

I think teuchter doing it


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2010)

Teuchter aint doing it


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I'm bloody well not doing it! That'd be like asking the black community of Florida to count the votes in the 2000 election!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2010)

Contractually the theme chooser/last month winner is in charge of the administration of the competition.

I would give it about a week


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 4, 2010)

I make the top 5 as follows (feel free to check them, I havent' slept much this week)

5 - enumbers - smashed up and waiting to fall out (5 votes)
4 - "teachter" - window seat (6 votes)
3 - vintage paw - entry 2 (7 votes)
2 - vintage paw - entry 3 (8 votes)
1 - cybertect - routemaster view  (9 votes)

it's a bit close, so a recount might be good?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2010)

^ don't think that's right as I counted 20 points for cybertect/routemaster view in just the first page and a bit.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 5, 2010)

Let's just declare the beautiful Vintage Paw the winner and get it over with. I don't know why we bother to try and match her awesome talent.


----------



## cesare (Jun 5, 2010)

I've added up the scores, and my reckoning is:

*Winner ... cybertect - Routemaster View (23 points)*

Then joint second places: 

tom craggs - windows vista (15 points)
vintage paw - entry 2 (15 points)
vintage paw - entry 3 (15 points)

Someone can double check!


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice - cybertect - Routemaster View

How many years has this gone on ! must be an easy way to coulate the winner. Code for Vote button or XL sheet

_coulate _ sp  thanks for my votes


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 5, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Nice - cybertect - Routemaster View
> 
> How many years has this gone on ! must be an easy way to coulate the winner. Code for Vote button or XL sheet
> 
> _coulate _ sp  thanks for my votes



I would be more concerned about the Eurovision tactical voting 

Did I vote for that one


----------



## big eejit (Jun 5, 2010)

Well done cybertect for winning on the traditional first past the post method. And to Vintage Paw for winning on the AV method. And to Tom Craggs for being Nu Labour. I think this metaphor has been stretched far enough now.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 5, 2010)

http://theskyisbig.co.uk/u75/may/may.htm


----------



## cybertect (Jun 5, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Let's just declare the beautiful Vintage Paw the winner and get it over with. I don't know why we bother to try and match her awesome talent.



I'm tempted to agree 

er, is this the definitive result? I saw I had a few votes, but it's a bit unexpected. 

[I'm about the whisk boy off to the library to choose some new books so I'll get my thinking cap on for a theme]


----------



## cesare (Jun 5, 2010)

Hand scoring method 

Congratulations cybertect!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2010)

Well done Mr Cybertect.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 5, 2010)

^that is a poor facsimile.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 5, 2010)

boskysquelch said:


> ^that is a poor facsimile.



It did lose a little something in translation 

Thanks to VP for the topic, Crispy for the Gallery, teuchter for the thumbs, cesare for totting up the scores and everyone for your votes.

To get things going in a timely manner, the June comp thread is thisaway ->


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2010)

goos stuff cybertect, congrats and all that


----------



## e19896 (Jun 5, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> I make the top 5 as follows (feel free to check them, I havent' slept much this week)
> 
> 5 - enumbers - smashed up and waiting to fall out (5 votes)
> 4 - "teachter" - window seat (6 votes)
> ...



I demand erm anarchy well done cybertect..


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 5, 2010)

boskysquelch said:


> http://theskyisbig.co.uk/u75/may/may.htm


what year was that ?


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 5, 2010)

Whoops, I clearly didn't check how the scoring works.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice one cybertect - beautifully framed shot.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 8, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Well done cybertect for winning on the traditional first past the post method. And to Vintage Paw for winning on the AV method. And to Tom Craggs for being Nu Labour. I think this metaphor has been stretched far enough now.





Congrats cybertect - brilliant photo 

Sorry for going awol just when the votes needed counting. It wasn't by design, rather my copy of Red Dead Redemption arrived and the rest of the world seemed to just melt away for a few days 

Oh and Refused, how you make my heart sing.


----------

